# Dynamic Duo?



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

If Grant Hill was in his prime with Tmac now, would them together be enough to make it into the playoffs with the magics current list of backup guys?


----------



## MagicMadness (Mar 4, 2004)

I think so. I believe a line-up with a healthy Hill in his prime, McGrady, and Gooden would be enough to at least land us the 8th spot in the East.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In the East? Without a doubt, look at Pierce and Walker making it how many years in a row? T-Mac + Hill (Healthy; suffering no effects of injury) >> Pierce + Walker right?

-Petey


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Adding a prime Grant Hill to this team is the equivalent of adding a second top ten player to the squad. No team with two top ten level players is going to miss the playoffs in the east, regardless of who else is on the squad.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Of course. Grant Hill alone in his prime can take a ****ty team to the playoffs.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Of course. Grant Hill alone in his prime can take a ****ty team to the playoffs.


As T-Mac also took a lesser team to the playoffs himself.

-Petey


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

T-Mac and Hill, both in their primes, can definitely lead the team to the playoffs in the East, and may even go pretty far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> If Grant Hill was in his prime with Tmac now, would them together be enough to make it into the playoffs with the magics current list of backup guys?


Definitely. It is a shame we never got to see Hill and Tmac together really. Hill would have been the perfect wingman to Tmac and if Hill hadnt been injured, Mike Miller would still be around. I dont mind Miller being gone now, but he would have been the perfect 3rd man to that combo. Those three multi-talented swing men on the court together would have been amazing, all at around 6'8".


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

how many times did pierce and walker get to the playoffs? anyone thinks that Hill will be able to contribute enough next season to keep Tmac? I cant imagine how many games the magic will lose without Mac on the team!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> As T-Mac also took a lesser team to the playoffs himself.
> ...


<strike>WTF? </strike> You should know by now that masking a profanity is against our rules. :nonono:


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

actually what would be better Penny(Prime) and Tmac or Hill(Prime and Tmac? cause both where awesome at there best.


----------



## SAKings (Mar 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> actually what would be better Penny(Prime) and Tmac or Hill(Prime and Tmac? cause both where awesome at there best.


I think Hill+Tmac would be better than Penny+Tmac.


I know Penny was great but he didn't keep up his game. Hill played a few games last year and played injured better than Penny is playing right now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> actually what would be better Penny(Prime) and Tmac or Hill(Prime and Tmac? cause both where awesome at there best.



Hmmmm, I would take Hill because his overall defense was superior to Penny's defense, which consisted of steals & gambling for steals - and not much else. But - that could be attributed to playing with Shaq for his first years. Look at Lue - who played with Shaq - he could gamble and not worry. Lue was actually seen by many as a GOOD/great defender - LOL! That's how Shaq makes others look - better than they really are.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

coughlikekobecough


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

Tracy Mcgrady will never be a duo with grant hill. He's a one man gang


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> If Grant Hill was in his prime with Tmac now, would them together be enough to make it into the playoffs with the magics current list of backup guys?


Sure they would. Grant has a pedigre for playing basketball that is second to none. He's a smary savy player with great leadership and excellent skill. And Tmac's got arguably more talent than any player in the NBA. The two of them would have been amazing to see together.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!!

I can't believe this was even asked???

I know it's been a while but Hill in his Prime was argubly the best player in the NBA. He was averaging a near Triple Double and his 1st step was the quickest in the league for a forward. Put Hill and T-Mac together healthy and Magic are 2nd in the East EASILY.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dynamic Duo?*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure they would. Grant has a pedigre for playing basketball that is second to none. He's a smary savy player with great leadership and excellent skill. And Tmac's got arguably more talent than any player in the NBA. The two of them would have been amazing to see together.


Agreed. It is very easy at this point to forget how good Grant Hill was. A 6'8", better scoring version of Jason Kidd.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that next year everyone will see how scary g. hill is, I loved him in d-town, he was so fun to watch and man do i miss him, you guys could just ride them into the playoffs, good luck see ya there next year if he can stay healthy


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

as we all know what could have been might be next year as hill is not excactly a 3 point shooter, he is a scottie pippen point forward mold with a 1984-1995 jordan 3 point shot or even worse. Hill is one of those very rare players who plays forward and gets about 4-5 assists a game, which complements t-mac as t-mac loves to get those 3s (or pull-up). grant hil coming back means we dont need a true pg as hill will be putting up about 4-5 apg along with t-mac's 5.5 no problem no pg take out the crappy vet with the jumper and bad post moves, make stevenson,lue and bogans be a spark off the bench. hope steven hunter gets about 1.5 bpg hes already averaging 1.2 in 13mpg, can you ask more from that? a bit more rebounding wont hurt but hes probably leading the magic in blocks if he played every game.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

There is no way the Magic let Hill come back this year. If he doesn't play a game for two years then the NBA can declare him medically unfit to play and his salary can come off the Magic's cap and get paid for by insurance. That two-year clock will expire in the middle of next year and it will give them close to max cap space. On the other hand, if they try to bring him back and he gets injured again, which will probably happen, then they're stuck with his contract. It's way too big a financial risk to take for the slight chance that he'll become a productive player.

Grant Hill will never play a game for the Magic again, that's a fact!


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Declaring your opinion as fact is retarded, and that's a fact!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Declaring your opinion as fact is retarded, and that's a fact!


Good point Magic, but how come you can understand this when others do it, but not when you do? :whoknows:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I don't try to call my opinions facts. If you're reffering to the fact that T-Mac is better than Kobe, that's a fact.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> I don't try to call my opinions facts. If you're reffering to the fact that T-Mac is better than Kobe, that's a fact.


That's not what I was refering to, but you just did a good job of directly contradicting yourself. So stop calling yourself a retard. No matter how confused you may be about diction, you're not a retard.


----------

